# AGX settings on B13



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

On my AGX's for a B13, front and rear have 4 settings. I also have eibach prokits springs.

What is setting is recommended for daily driving?

for "fun" driving?

for carrying people or heavy loads?

if i set both front and rear to full stiff, will it be unbearable to drive on the street?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Fronts have 4 settings, rear have 8.

You'll find plenty of *OPINIONS* about AGX settings if you search here and SR20DEForums.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

The most reccomended for street is 1/1. But what's the fun in that if they're adjustable! Throw them on 4/8 and you'll realize REAL quick why they keep them at 1/1 for street. I'm jk, please don't do this unless you want a shitty ride. But hell, if you REALLY want to! If I had them I'd throw them on 1/2...I looooove oversteer!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

It depends on what works for you. I found 1/1 was too soft, I didn't like it at all. I have them on 2/2 and I am happy, but I think the fronts could use more rebound dampening. The ride is firm, but not punishing.

My driving experience has been Tokico blues (don't do it), and Tokico Illumina's on a Civic previously. I run 50 series tires as well, plus my suspension is well setup for autocross (despite softer springs than GC) with bushings and all that garbage. AGX settings will depend on _you_. Start with 1/1 and play around. I haven't autocrossed with these struts yet, so race settings are unknown for me yet. The Illuminas I had on my old Civic were 2/2 on street, and 1/5 (of 5) for race.

Good luck!

Greg


----------

